# MS 171 for carving?



## samdweezel05

Decent choice for a new guy wanting to try carving? I am a Stihl guy so it's where I am looking at the moment.


----------



## danh8866

I just started carving and I use a ms170 w/ a carving bar.


----------



## turbo885

danh8866 said:


> I just started carving and I use a ms170 w/ a carving bar.



I cant see any reason it wouldnt be good.They are nice and light. Myself i would switch it to 050 gauge chain to make it esyer to get a carving bar


----------



## NielsB

If you intend to use it a full day long it may get a little hot but otherwise it is a great saw for carving. As mentioned before, you can put a carving blade with appropriate chain on it to accommodate for better carving.

Grtz,
Niels


----------



## rustyrooster

*Carving Saw*

MS170/MS171 with a 1/4" pitch spur sprocket, 12 inch Duromatic C carving bar (.050 gauge), .050 1/4" pitch chain.

While this combination is a good entry level saw, there are numerous factors that come into play when choosing a saw for "carving".
From your picture I see you have a few saws already. You may find the 171 a bit underpowered.

What other saws do you currently have?


----------



## samdweezel05

rustyrooster said:


> MS170/MS171 with a 1/4" pitch spur sprocket, 12 inch Duromatic C carving bar (.050 gauge), .050 1/4" pitch chain.
> 
> While this combination is a good entry level saw, there are numerous factors that come into play when choosing a saw for "carving".
> From your picture I see you have a few saws already. You may find the 171 a bit underpowered.
> 
> What other saws do you currently have?



A couple of Homelite XL-12's, Stihl 440, Stihl 660, just sold my 075av (would have made a great carving saw). Mac Super Pro 80 and a Mac 1-50. I would think the lack of power might be a benefit for someone just starting out. I own nothing I would call a suitable carving saw.


----------



## turbo885

samdweezel05 said:


> just sold my 075av (would have made a great carving saw).



If you are man enough to swing an 076 for an hour or two carving i aint messin with you
BILL


----------



## rustyrooster

based on the saws you have you could likely handle more power than the 170/171
I would go at least the 180c-e 

or
You may appreciate the MS192 for a few dollars more. It can run high revs for longer periods.

[email protected]
chainsawcarve.ca


----------



## Boydt8

I got a 017, its a great little saw, actually 2 of them. One fur small block out work with a 12 inch bar. While the other one is set up with a carving bar, with a 1/4 in spocket, an 1/4 chain.
The 17 is little, and can be handle for hours. I have 6 other Stihl chainsaws, each of em have a specific use.


----------



## samdweezel05

rustyrooster said:


> based on the saws you have you could likely handle more power than the 170/171
> I would go at least the 180c-e
> 
> or
> You may appreciate the MS192 for a few dollars more. It can run high revs for longer periods.
> 
> [email protected]
> chainsawcarve.ca



I have no doubt I could handle more power but I have no reason to think I will need it wile trying to learn. 



Boydt8 said:


> I got a 017, its a great little saw, actually 2 of them. One fur small block out work with a 12 inch bar. While the other one is set up with a carving bar, with a 1/4 in spocket, an 1/4 chain.
> The 17 is little, and can be handle for hours. I have 6 other Stihl chainsaws, each of em have a specific use.



I ordered it Saturday. MS171 Powerhead with a 12" Stihl Duromatic carving bar, 1/4" pitch chain and new 1/4" sprocket and an extra chain for $246. It's kind of nice to have a buddy that owns a Stihl dealership.


----------



## SAWsquatch

what kind of beginning stuff are y'all carving with the ms170/171? I have one that I would like to set up with carving bar and chain but want to know what i could do with it. Would it Carve as well as a 50cc might? Total beginner to carving but experienced with saws and have an artistic eye.


----------



## twoclones

A lot of carvers seem to like that ms-170. I use ms-192 and ms-200 rear handle for my detailing. Bigger tasks and harder wood require more powerful saws. When you start setting up scaffold around a 40" diameter black walnut log, it's time to use MS-660 and 880 for blocking


----------



## CarnarvonCarver

Get a 170 they work great for carving. Not worth the price increase for the 192 it's exactly the same motor and WILL blow. Only advantage from the 192 is less vibration.


----------



## CarnarvonCarver

SAWsquatch said:


> what kind of beginning stuff are y'all carving with the ms170/171? I have one that I would like to set up with carving bar and chain but want to know what i could do with it. Would it Carve as well as a 50cc might? Total beginner to carving but experienced with saws and have an artistic eye.



Have to be careful of bigger cc saws (50cc) melting the tips off the carving bar.


----------



## procarbine2k1

CarnarvonCarver said:


> Have to be careful of bigger cc saws (50cc) melting the tips off the carving bar.





SAWsquatch said:


> what kind of beginning stuff are y'all carving with the ms170/171? I have one that I would like to set up with carving bar and chain but want to know what i could do with it. Would it Carve as well as a 50cc might? Total beginner to carving but experienced with saws and have an artistic eye.





twoclones said:


> A lot of carvers seem to like that ms-170. I use ms-192 and ms-200 rear handle for my detailing. Bigger tasks and harder wood require more powerful saws. When you start setting up scaffold around a 40" diameter black walnut log, it's time to use MS-660 and 880 for blocking





CarnarvonCarver said:


> Get a 170 they work great for carving. Not worth the price increase for the 192 it's exactly the same motor and WILL blow. Only advantage from the 192 is less vibration.



Guys, Phil made this thread a couple years ago. He passed away tragically last fall.


----------



## SAWsquatch

I have now put a 12" stihl e mini rollomatic 1/4 pitch and 1/4 pitch sprocket on my ms170 and am very happy so far with handling improvement . So much easier carving into and clearing small areas. picking up a ms250 from still dealership next week as new blocking saw!


----------

